

The Real Reasons Why HP And Dell are So Desperate For 3Par - pvdm
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/29/behind-the-bidding-war-the-real-reasons-why-hp-and-dell-are-so-desperate-for-3par/

======
khakionion
Nice article. The argument over basic arithmetic at the top of the comments is
entertaining, too. :)

